# Bachmann EZ track multi level train layout



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Guys
I'm in the very early stages of building my HO scale train layout, I got the brite idea of a multi level system made out of home made woor piers, does anyone have pics of EZ track model train layout using piers to support upper levels. Has any body had problems with the track saging over time?
I chose the EZ track because it's easy to change the layout with the grand kids, I think they would get board with a fixed system and I might to.
I will be looking for those pics, 2tall


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

Bachmann has these if your interested, but the wood would look a lot nicer. I used these, but then changed my mind. They did work well though.
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1648


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bachmann piers*

Hi Guys
I have a set of the Bachmann piers that are OK , but I'm building a circle track over another and the plastic piers wont work. I will be building custom wood piers to straddle the track that is directly below. I'm excited to make a multi level layout, it should look cool too.
2tall


----------

